#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Last time in Laos went upriver.

## fishlocker

I said I would post some pics one day. I was in Laos a while ago and while fishing the west bank of the Mekong I spotted a huge statue of Buddha across the river. So the next day we took a tour after a sleep in our bunk. However my notes and memory are a bit dated.

----------


## fishlocker

Had a bit of breakfast to start the day off.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Spied the traffic prior to departing.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Headed down to the dock to see about availability and wait times. Must get them to recycle some of that plastic. I know they use the bottles to fill the gas irrigation pump. If it were aluminum would it still be there I wonder?

----------


## fishlocker

Found our guide for the trip upstream.

----------


## fishlocker

Up river for a bit and a ways off the bank we found the Temple. Pay no attention to the fool in the tower. He may think he is the wizzard of OZZ. It's obvious he hasn't got a brain or heart or courage. This was Christmas Day a while back. There were people there just not in this shot.

----------


## fishlocker

You can see this from miles and miles. I saw it from the west bank of the Mekong Two miles or more down river. The Temple is on the east side of the river a mile east of the river bank.

----------


## fishlocker

This is from inside/under Buddha. Sorry for size and quality. A Sony handy cam set on pic mode.

----------


## fishlocker

Found the ice cream man, he stopped me as I was passing by. Yea he's the ice cream man and he stopped me as I was passing by. Now I don't think he was getting sweet on me but he honestly said that I was handsome? Said all his flavors were guaranteed to satisfy. Not too surprising as the neighbor said I looked like a movie star. It must have been the aviator glasses.

----------


## fishlocker

Back to the skiff for our leg down river.In case you are wondering parking was free.

----------


## fishlocker

Back at camp in the afternoon.

----------


## fishlocker

Skiff secured its time for a sundowner.

----------


## fishlocker

This was looking north west at the landing near the Temple.

----------


## fishlocker

Trip down river.

----------


## fishlocker

And this is the sun downer. Thanks to all that post pic threads. Some one commented about the lack there of, so as I have enjoyed them, I thought the least I could do is contribute some.Besides I had the day off. Merry Christmas. The fish.

----------


## Dillinger

Nice pics and commentary fishlocker. Happy Christmas

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Thanks! Christmas festive green sent!

----------


## thaimeme

Nice pics, FL...

The views from the river still impresses.
Best to ya.

 :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Thanks to all. We were supposed to be there this year but other family issues prevented the trip. Merry Christmas. I'm off for a nap as the wife wants me to go shopping  later today.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nice one fishlocker,  whereabouts in Laos is it? Pakse?

----------


## kingwilly

> Back at camp in the afternoon.


bladdy great views. 

thanks

----------


## ENT

> Nice one fishlocker,  whereabouts in Laos is it? Pakse?


Or Luangprabang?

Both lovely places.


Pakse, the Buddah statue.

----------


## terry57

Good pics mate.

----------


## nigelandjan

Nice one FL  ,, you got more balls than me mate ,, I only ever got in a long tail once on the Mekong  ,, never again !

----------


## fishlocker

The island is Don Kho. Its north of Pakse.  The temple is east of the the town that is east of the island. After docking at the rivers bank we walked through the town met some new friends and found our way to the temple. Along the way we stopped at a well pump at a French built school. No one was there as it was a holiday.
   I swam in the river before. Just have to be careful as to what you step on. Stingrays and such.

----------


## khmen

Thanks for posting Fishlocker, looks like some beautiful scenery around those parts.

----------


## PeeCoffee

As I fondly recall - I do not believe there is a McD's in site of Pakse. 
Nice Christmas pics and the reminder about what life is really about, Fish.

(Fried rice and beer for breakie  :smiley laughing: ...good on you Fish !)

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the photos, fishlocker. Nice pics and commentary as well. Happy New Year!  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Nice pics. Got a route on google maps or something you can give us?

----------


## fishlocker

The Mekong flows from the north west at Pakse. Going north west along the bank you will come to the Island of Don Kho.  The town of Ban Donkhoh is just north east of the island. Head north to the temple of Wat Chomphet (mabey Jomphet). If you make it this far be sure to get blessed by the Lady under the Buddah and dont scrimp on the donation. A blessing may go a long way.
   If in Pakse just take 13 north. Its only a few miles north of the airport. Take the first left before the nothern bus terminal. Then the next right and you are there. 
   The Wat Phou adventure is a full day out of Pakse. That will be another thread though.  
   Travel safe, smart and often. Good luck.

----------


## fishlocker

Sorry about quality. Wat Jompet around the grounds.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Inside/ under Buddah.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

I'm saving for a gopro.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Beds adorned with gifts and money.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

Sorry for the poor quality. It was a handy cam on pic mode. Never again! They were all I had of the temple thus poor quality vs no pics at all. That is my first attempt at a picture thread and some of the worst pics I have of Laos. So I can say with much confidence that any future threads will be much better. Lucky I had a Nikon cool pics along, just didn't use it at this sight for most of the pics. Seeing others threads has mad me more aware of what good photography is all about and I thank you all for that.

----------

